# Need help with HIDs and Yellow Fogs on '11 MK6 GTI



## BobbyC NJ GTI (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello,

I am very new to all of this. I rescently purchased a new 2011 GTI; however, I didn't get the autobahn package. I am riding a base model. I want to have HIDs and yellow fog lights. I don't want to buy an HID conversion kit or the wrong parts. I would like to turn my regular headlights into HID and also have yellow fog lights, but only yellow bulbs, I don't want the plastic covers to physically be visibly yellow in the day. What do you reccomend? I want to stay classy and relatively inexpensive. Do I need to make my fogs HID as well to get yellow or can I purchase just regular no HID bulbs? If somebody can please help me out or post some kits or links to some stuff you reccoment buying. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## 2010GTI4me (Mar 12, 2010)

It's your choice really whether or not you decide to go with HIDs for the fogs. I have a 3000K HID kit in mine and they look great imo. Once they warm up to operating temp (5 secs or so) the light output is golden yellow, but when looking directly at them they appear white. I've seen plenty of people go with a yellow halogen replacement bulb and they look nice as well. They are not nearly as bright, but they still look good. The only difference there is that you can see the yellow bulb in the foglight housing when they are off, whereas the HID bulb is not colored.

As for the HID headlights, I won't be the one to say "DON'T PUT HIDS IN A HALOGEN REFLECTOR!!!" I've seen some pictures of the cutoff the halogen reflector produces with HIDs and I have to say they aren't that bad. I'm sure there is glare the camera isn't picking up, but compared to the halogen cutoff, it is practically the same. An alternative to that would be a aftermarket projector housing upgrade. Most of those can be upgraded with a HID kit and seem to perform quite well too. A second alternative and probably the most difficult would be a HID projector retrofit. Get some OEM HID projectors and have at it.

As you can see you have some options. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Check out our fog light options -


----------

